# 0x108 Distribution Map - Did you get it?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Another day, another release - this time Version 0x108

If you received the 0x108 release last night, please visit the new distribution map.

Yellow Dots = Did NOT receive the 0x108 release
Black Dots = DID receive the 0x108 release

Everyone appreciates honesty. If your zip code is entered into the system, then it will show a black dot. Please enter your zip code only if you are positive that you have *the 0x108 release* (not 0xfa).

Check out the 0x108 zipmap

For those interested, you can also check out the 0x104 zipmap


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

This one will probably not get filled either. Something tells me this release will not be national either, but I will keep my eye on this. Thanks, by the way, for putting this out.


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for putting the time in to make this map. I spent a good portion of the last few days checking the 104 map, now I can do the same with the 108 map all day at work! Thank you thank you for keeping me from getting bored. Best at work game ever. Checking back every 5 minutes lol.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Something tells me this release will not be national either


It hasn't even been out for a day yet, chill out.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

This has happened twice already, and the next release went national, I have a feeling this one is going national as well. Before I get flamed, I have no connections, inside knowledge, or anything other than my gut feeling.


----------



## cwt137 (May 27, 2006)

Just got 0x108. Got the 0x104 too a few days ago. I'm getting kind of sick of the frequent updates. It keeps on wiping out the guide data. If it wasn't for that, I would be ok with frequent updates.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It hasn't even been out for a day yet, chill out.


You might as well be speaking Klingon :lol:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> You might as well be speaking Klingon :lol:


yIDoghQo'. 'arlogh Qoylu'pu'?


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> yIDoghQo'. 'arlogh Qoylu'pu'?


Anyone in Marin or Sonoma County get 0x104 or 0x108 yet? Just checking. I was first on all the other software upgrades but I guess it's our turn to wait. Thx.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Anyone in Marin or Sonoma County get 0x104 or 0x108 yet? Just checking. I was first on all the other software upgrades but I guess it's our turn to wait. Thx.


Seems to be an LA and "special user" update this time - no Northern California as in the past. Earliest national would be tonight, I think. However, Viiv seems to be a big deal so it might be next week instead.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Where is Earl's DOT ! ARG!!!!! 

I am so proud. I did not screw up and enter the zip before the page could load this time!

I will take any update / any time! Screw the guide! It seems comes back in a few hours for me.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Anyone in Marin or Sonoma County get 0x104 or 0x108 yet? Just checking. I was first on all the other software upgrades but I guess it's our turn to wait. Thx.


My that map is sparse! Seriously Brott, can't you get a point for Pittsboro, NC on there? Just get me 108, I'll take care of the map bit -- simple.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richlife said:


> My that map is sparse! Seriously Brott, can't you get a point for Pittsboro, NC on there? Just get me 108, I'll take care of the map bit -- simple.


I've put a hex on any UNC fans getting the update -- There is one exception, though.


----------



## petecz (Nov 25, 2006)

I got 0x108 update but how do I enable the OTA channels? I went through setup and even entered my secondary zip code, but when I go to add the locals to the guide I still do not see them. Is there anything else I need to setup? I verified that I am getting stations because I connected the antenna directly to the TV and they work. So I connect the cable back to the HR20 but no locals.

Pete


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you try this thread where Earl walks you through it?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71203



petecz said:


> I got 0x108 update but how do I enable the OTA channels? I went through setup and even entered my secondary zip code, but when I go to add the locals to the guide I still do not see them. Is there anything else I need to setup? I verified that I am getting stations because I connected the antenna directly to the TV and they work. So I connect the cable back to the HR20 but no locals.
> 
> Pete


----------



## petecz (Nov 25, 2006)

It did not take the first time. but it worked after I tried again.

Thanks


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

petecz said:


> I got 0x108 update but how do I enable the OTA channels?
> 
> Pete


You got 108 - in Texas?


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

qlanus said:


> You got 108 - in Texas?


He must be in San Antonio with the others. Maybe he/she will tell us..


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

brott said:


> I've put a hex on any UNC fans getting the update -- There is one exception, though.


So you married a Tarheel, huh? :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Lots of dots scattered there - either it's not the extended staggered roll-out Earl says it is or people can't follow directions.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> yIDoghQo'. 'arlogh Qoylu'pu'?


The Klingon translators I have found online have not been able to translate this.

Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam! :evilgrin:


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Perhaps less people would enter their zip code if the Text Box was at the far right of the screen, so instead of:

|__________| <- Enter your zip code here ONLY ....


You could have something like:

Have you received the latest upgrade?? If not, Look - Don't Touch! If you have received it, please enter zip: |___________|


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

I think people are being michievous


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

With the last full blown update, didn't they roll it out nationally just a day or two after the intial test set?


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I really hope this fixes the issue I"m having where if it's recording a program you can't watch it from the beginning and if you try after it's done you get asked if you want to delete immediately and have to reset the silly thing to be able to watch it.

Edited to add that last I checked I had 0xFA, I'll have to check and see if I got 108 last night.

And I'm aware of the thanksgiving HD football thing.


----------



## mdickson (Oct 4, 2006)

baimo said:


> I think people are being michievous


I'm going to have to agree, when I look at this I JUST WANT TO TYPE IN ZIP CODES!
(Help someone stop me, I need my meds.)

But seriously, shouldn't we just have D* get the 'Areas' or Zip Codes or whatever and post them so you know if your getting it or not instead of this very silly method.
It just seems crazy to have about 1/3 of the posts here by us Beta testers, talking about something that is really just pointless.

It's kind of like being at the doctors 'Dose it hurt here? Well how about here?'

Could there be any danger by updating users as to their upgrade status, a little transparency would be great.

This whole thing has got me to the point where I'm tempted stop checking this site, just to see how far behind the world I am in updates. 
I'm on release FA seems that there is no longer a discussion of the HR20 that I have.

OK - I'll check back when I see that OTA is available on my HR20, Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, the map show someone in Florida got the 0108 update, is this for real?

Or NOT


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep - 108 was re-booting as I woke up and turned on the TV just after 5 this morning. San Antonio! OTA set up was flawless!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Will my todo list still record if I try to force it?


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

SParker said:


> Will my todo list still record if I try to force it?


Yes, as long as your next to do item is a half hour or so out from when you force it. There needs to be time for the system to download the update and restart, then the to do list will function just fine. Of cource a reformat instead of a restart will wipe all of your settings including your recording to-do's. But forcing the download does not force a reformat, only a restart.

I've had to reset a lot, so I've tried forcing it quite a few times as well. No problems missing my to do list items.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Crap 00xFA again... Must be whoever in my area put in their zipcode put in their's by mistake.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

My question is as to the ratio of people signed up here compared to the people signed up with DirecTV service? I suspect very little - .00001% Also, how many people that got the update live in the same spot so they repeat a zip entry...?:contract:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have never been able to"force" an update so I gave up trying.:new_cussi


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

whoever put in their austin,TX area zip, you SUCK. still no update here. cant play w/ our heads like that


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have never been able to"force" an update so I gave up trying.:new_cussi


I was having trouble as well until I hit on the secret: Once the Welcome screen comes up, Press 0-2-4-6-8. Press each button slightly longer than you would for a channel change and pause slightly between each press.

Good luck.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Herdfan, thats what I did and I still got 00xFA. You won't get the new update unless your receiver was authorized to receive it.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

OK - Get ready for the map to begin twinkling this evening.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72983


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

qlanus said:


> OK - Get ready for the map to begin twinkling this evening.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72983


That states "0x108" but makes no mention of "OTA"


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> That states "0x108" but makes no mention of "OTA"


OTA is integral to 108


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Donnie Byrd said:


> That states "0x108" but makes no mention of "OTA"


0x108 would have OTA I would assume since 0x104 did.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

SParker said:


> 0x108 would have OTA I would assume since 0x104 did.


Easy fellows....................just kidding. :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Time for all of the new "beta testers" to list their locations.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Just forced the update. Downloading right now.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

Have it in Wisconsin!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Twosted said:


> Just forced the update. Downloading right now.


Ditto in Chicagoland (map updated).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Updated map for 108 in Iowa (Ogden)!!! Yea OTA


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

So, after talking with DirecTV's special department for the HR20 and being tols that the update was available only for LA and Boise I forced the update and it took. We'll see if it fixes the problems.

And I called them for the issues I was describing eariler with the immediate delete and not being able to watch programs currently being recorded and I got nowhere other than some credits on my account.

As much as I want to be mad, I'm not, this is better than comcast and the gentleman on the other end of the phone seemed genuinely sorry for the trouble this is causing.

But, I re-activated my HR10-250 and have hooked it back up as a secondary since my Raging Planet recordings from Tuesday night were bunk and a reset erased them. Actually everything after Sunday morning got erased.

Hopefully 108 will solve it.

I'll add my zip to the map.


----------



## profmrw (Oct 9, 2006)

Updated successfully.:hurah:


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

I added my zip on there! Watch the map populate tonight!


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Got it in Mount Airy, MD 21771


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Got it 2X in Keller Tx


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Forced, thanks to santa in IL 60402.


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Took the update and updated the map with 29302


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

78681 worked tonight.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

All good in Boise for 108 (bet I'm the only one tonight!)


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

I got 108 in 94550 thanks to Santa!


----------



## lombar (Nov 24, 2006)

Got it in Eugene, OR after a force.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Updating now in MN (55330).


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I can finally add my zipcode to one of these lists. :contract: I bet you there aren't any other HillBillies from my area! Black dot, no whammys, no whammys, STOP! YES!!!

Nevermind, I forget HillBillies have nothing better to do... Already submitted. Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## Drillbit (Dec 9, 2006)

Up and running with 0x108 in Montgomery TX. Thanks to Santa Earl! :grin: Forced update worked first time. I called two friends with HR20's, and the one near Raleigh NC that really WANTS his OTA to work had gone to bed. Oh well, he'll find out in the AM when he turns on his cellphone that he missed out this time.

My other friend down the street got his updated the 3rd try (HDMI connection delay problem). Both of them have received emails from me with links to this great forum so they can be in the loop as well.

On the 0x108 map now too!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Got it in 37128 last night at 10:04 p.m. CST. Thanks Santa Earl.


----------



## Norad (Aug 21, 2006)

Forced it here in Fargo. So far, no problems. Thank you very, very much, Earl!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

255 different zip codes are now lit up. Many are from Santa. Some may be duplicates - I mark the zip code 'yes' if it is entered, so it doesn't matter if it's 1 time or 50 times.


----------



## delongboy (Sep 6, 2005)

Including the Santa ones kinda defeats the purpose of the map doesn't it?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

delongboy said:


> Including the Santa ones kinda defeats the purpose of the map doesn't it?


Once they authorized a forced download, how could it possibly defeat the purpose of the map? The purpose is for each update...this one changed when they changed the rules (allowed a national force window).

It's not like the map was going anywhere fast as it was...why do you think the natives were surrounding the castle with torches and shovels?

Sure, I'd love to stare at a map with perhaps 20 unchanging data points while the rest of the world passed me by. I'd feel pretty informed.
 
The map should reflect reality, not modality. It does, and I for one am happy with what it shows.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hasan said:


> The map should reflect reality, not modality. It does, and I for one am happy with what it shows.


That's fine, but now the map is just "interesting" and not "informative." It's informative when you can watch the dots go across the country, as DirecTV releases the update to more and more places. Now it's rather pointless.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe DirecTV saw the map and realized that there weren't too many people at DBSTalk.com updated to provide feedback ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, though, this was an ad-hoc experiment open for easy attack by anyone that might be disgruntled, mischievous or simply ignorant. The mere method of data collection lends itself to inaccuracies, and the Santa thing just made it that much worse. If you ask me, all it ever did was tell us what we already knew by painting a cute little picture.

The good/bad news of it all is that in a couple of weeks, it will be empty again with everyone clamoring for the next update - we can start all over again.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That's fine, but now the map is just "interesting" and not "informative." It's informative when you can watch the dots go across the country, as DirecTV releases the update to more and more places. Now it's rather pointless.


I think you missed my point...there will be another map, with another release. This map's usefulness is limited to the next couple weeks. We still saw and will see dots go across the country...only it reflects user patterns and not D* release patterns. When they go national with it (assuming it is the same firmware), it will be an amalgam of user patterns and the D* release. Still more than pointless to me, but hey, one person's "information" is another person's noise. To deny that there is "information" contained in mapping user download patterns is outright silly. It may not be the information that was initially being presented, but it certainly is information related to firmware downloads. Whether it is useful or pointless is a matter of opinion.

I find it more than pointless...just not the point you might have been interested in.

There seems to be no end to criticism of whatever someone does on this forum. Initially it was "accuracy" (of the zip codes), then accuracy based on mistaken/deliberately forged entries. Now it's ...oh yeah...it not longer represents what I want, so it's pointless. It's a wonder anyone volunteers to do anything...


----------



## ruthiesea (Dec 6, 2006)

I see that the next update will be 0x108 or 0x104. When I check my system it shows software version 0xfa. Will the next update show as the 0x108 (or 0x104) format or in another format?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ruthiesea said:


> I see that the ota update will be 0x108. When I check my system it shows software version 0xfa. Will the next update show as the 0x108 (or 0x104) format or in another format?


There are a number of other threads going into detail, but here's a summary:

0x104 did not go national
0x108 is the new limited release
0x108 was released to all last night if you force-downloaded during a 3-hour window

0xfa is the current national release


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

brott said:


> I've put a hex on any UNC fans getting the update -- There is one exception, though.


How 'bout us Hokie fans?


----------



## southtexan (Sep 19, 2006)

Not to rub it in, but 108 was automatically loaded at 4:40am wed morning and maybe not coincidentally, got my first system freeze-up tonight also...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've pulled the 0x108 distribution map due to the pending "santa" update - 0x108 doesn't appear to be going national now.

Feel free to review historical data at: http://www.redh.com/hr20/release/history.php


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Good, I think pulling it was the obvious choice. Was coming here to suggest that after seeing another comment you made to Earl. 

So to do you follow State from way out there in CA, brott? Seems we both start over in football.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oh Football ... Ugh. Maybe we can beat you guys next year - definitely won't happen in Basketball.


----------

